

Seymour Cray: Cray-1 Introduction (1976) [video] - hownottowrite
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtOA1vuoDgQ

======
gjkood
If you haven't already done so, I highly recommend reading "The SUPERMEN" by
Charles J. Murray.

[http://www.amazon.com/Supermen-Seymour-Technical-Wizards-
Sup...](http://www.amazon.com/Supermen-Seymour-Technical-Wizards-
Supercomputer/dp/0471048852/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1431382324&sr=8-1&keywords=the+supermen)

------
hownottowrite
Note: The audio gets _much_ better about 8 minutes in.

~~~
teddyh
At exactly 8:30, to be precise.

------
mml
Amazing he mentions trade schools. Wish they still existed.

------
empressplay
This video is totally Cray ;)

------
frik
What about
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xW7j2ipE2Ck](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xW7j2ipE2Ck)
? (one of the Youtube Video suggestions)

~~~
nsxwolf
Yep... unless that doesn't count as a "talk" for some reason.

